# Dalco Athletics Offers Custom Lettering/Appliqué Services



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Dalco’s Custom Cut Letters program, you can have any team, company or personal name cut to your specifications in vinyl cutter material or appliqué fabric choosing from a range of options to suit any need. 

Choose from 30 standard block and script fonts in one to three colors. Then select from more a dozen formats, ranging from straight and regular arches to bowties and bookends. Letters can be connected or separated, with overlapping and zipper front-split options. 

Standard styles are all available with no set-up charges in all Dalco fabrics and materials. EasyStitch sew files also are offered. Lettering comes in youth, adult and athletic full- front and jacket-back sizes. 

Prices are per line and based on the height of the foreground letter. Orders must be for a minimum of 10 pieces, with additional units in increments of five. Custom orders are not returnable.

Dalco Athletics offers a full line of letters, numbers, appliqués, and software for decorating spiritwear and team uniforms. It also can custom cut any shape or design in appliqué materials. For more information, contact Dalco Athletics at (800) 288-3252; e-mail at [email protected]; or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

